
Tesla's Newest Promises Break the Laws of Batteries - atroyn
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2017-11-24/tesla-s-newest-promises-break-the-laws-of-batteries
======
api
Something on this page just asked for permission to record audio and video via
my browser.

Wow.

------
shafyy
This seems like Tesla bashing all over again. Maybe it won't work out exactly
as they plan, but at least they're trying to make something awesome. Why is
this article so negative?

